# Which is softer? Cabomba or hornwort?



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to get rid of my current floaters and replace them with one of these but which is softer? I don't want it to be too rough for Lincolns fins.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Neither would be too harsh for a betta but cabomba is definitely softer.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

See if you can find Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort). It is the softest and best growing stem plant I've found. Ceratophyllum demersum is regular Hornwort which I find sheds annoyingly. But it may be my parameters as I have semi-hard water.

I buy my Ceratophyllum submersum from a great seller on AquaBid.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> See if you can find Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort). It is the softest and best growing stem plant I've found. Ceratophyllum demersum is regular Hornwort which I find sheds annoyingly. But it may be my parameters as I have semi-hard water.
> 
> I buy my Ceratophyllum submersum from a great seller on AquaBid.



Could you pm me the seller, if you don't mind. Does this one shed a lot as well?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Ceratophyllum demersum is regular Hornwort which I find sheds annoyingly. But it may be my parameters as I have semi-hard water.


Yeah it shed like crazy where I used to live and I don't think you could get softer water then what we had there so that cant be it  

I like cabomba, nice and soft, and actually seems to stay alive nicely when I leave it floating. I've been far to lazy to replant mine and its actually not dying in its floating mass.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Anne713 said:


> Could you pm me the seller, if you don't mind. Does this one shed a lot as well?


This is the seller. She doesn't have any listed right now.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Bannh

I'm just a Cabomba killer, I guess. :-( I don't plant it, either.


----------

